# Koi laichen



## olaf12 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo habe da mal eine Frage habe zwei weibchen die richtig schön dick sind aber die wollen nicht ab laichen mänchen habe ich auch genug was kann ich machen das wasser hat 19c laichschnühre sind auch drin vielleicht kann mier einer einen Rat geben 
 gruß Olaf


----------



## rainthanner (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen*

Hallo, 

kannst nicht viel machen. 
Manchmal hilft ein ordentlicher Schuß Frischwasser. 
Manchmal ist es auch ein heftiger Regenschauer. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen*

Oder auch ein neuer Mitbewohner, oder ?


----------



## olaf12 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen*

Wie meinste das ein neues mänchen oder


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen*

Nee egal, aber das mischt den Haufen ja ein bisschen durcheinander  

Aber nur wenn Platz im Teich ist  Aber bei 15 Koi und 10.000 Liter besser nicht


----------



## LAJA (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen*

Hallo, wir haben auch ein Koi Maedchen das nicht ablaichen kann.. Letzten Herbst wurde sie dick und nach Auskunft der KoiZuechter hier, kann das sein das sie auch erst im Fruehjahr ablaichen. Vorher hatten die anderen Maedchen schon abgelaicht. Nun haben wir Sommer und immer noch nichts. Wir haben eine extra Abteilung fuer ablaichen mit Schwam. leider nichts. Sie ist dick und fett und macht uns Sorgen. Nun haben wir sie aus dem Teich raus und ins grosse Aquarium im Haus und da schaut es aus als gehe es ihr besser. Bauch reiben tun wir ihr auch. Nun meint die Koihaendlerin es kann eher ein Tumor sein als Laich. Wir haben sie nun 10 jahre und sie ist Handzahm. hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas. Wir lieben unsere Kois.


----------

